# New watch on the way



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

This is my first Muhle and first German watch. I have had my eye on a few other brands but this came up and it spoke to me. I will post new pictures when it comes in.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That's one really solid watch. Congrats on your incoming Muhle!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

You will be very impressed with how well it's built. Congratulations.


----------



## Philip Loftus (Apr 25, 2016)

Their value is well over the price one pays- especially comparing to many others. I don't think brands like this will fare badly in the upcoming bloodbath. Good choice!


----------



## bladerunnersj27 (Oct 26, 2015)

Congrats!
I have two Muhle Glashutte's. SAR rescue timer and anniversary timer. Both are fantastic pieces.
You won't be disappointed with your new acquisition. Muhle makes great watches!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

It is built like a tank and should give you years of great service and enjoyment. 

Good choice.


----------



## wannawatch (May 8, 2013)

One solid looking watch


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Looking good. A true nuclear bomb survivor! Congrats.


----------



## MaoMauro (Feb 28, 2014)

Great fit and finish... The crown have the best action i have ever tried on a watch...


----------



## bladerunnersj27 (Oct 26, 2015)

That gets my vote!


----------



## snakwa (Feb 4, 2017)

Have you gotten it yet ? Will like to see more pics


----------



## SPEIRMOOR (Sep 1, 2015)

Snap!
Congrats you will love this watch. Built like a tank.


----------



## claudiusftl (Jul 7, 2016)

Congrats, fantastic watch....


----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)

Great watch. I love the Mühle Glashütte watches


----------



## Mkart31 (Oct 9, 2016)

Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## infinitipearl (Jul 30, 2014)

Very clean - I love it!


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

I have had this watch now for a few months. It wears every mm of its 44. I love the way it feels though. I really like the hand set for the legibility but I wish the finish was a little bit better. I got the OEM rubber and it is great. Overall, I am definitely a Muhle Glashutte fan and I am looking forward to getting an Einsiger (sp?). I really like the one hander look. I am actually on a watch hiatus right now as I have purchased 6 watches of a 3 watch plan. So I am trying to abstain for the rest of the year. With the exception of a Pelagos. Have a great day and collect in good health!


----------



## Jimmy3993 (Feb 14, 2017)

I really like the look of that one. Which model is it?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Jimmy3993 said:


> I really like the look of that one. Which model is it?


Marinus.


----------



## Jimmy3993 (Feb 14, 2017)

"I think I need one to go with the seebatallion that I haven't yet acquired."
was the honest thought that just went through my brain.


----------



## KeepTheTime (Jan 11, 2009)

Gotta love the legibility and symmetry! The all steel bezel is a thumbs up too. Congrats!


----------



## jaxify (Dec 28, 2016)

Okay, purely personal opinion (and my OCD), I find the date location asymmetrical, and it bothers me little. I know this is done in a lot of watches. I really like everything else on the dial.


----------



## Jimmy3993 (Feb 14, 2017)

After a week of looking way too hard, I can't find a white faced marinus anywhere!


----------

